# Horror Music



## nicecomposer

I just wanted to talk about Christopher Young's score to the second Freddy Krueger movie. It is actually quite amazing. The intensity is well done.

He was apparently going through a "whale sounds" phase at the time, and he included the sounds of whales in his score.

This is the main title theme, which is my favourite:






I like putting horror music on my Ipod, and walking around outside. It makes it feel like I'm in a horror movie.


----------



## Prodromides

Hello, nicecomposer.

Around 1987, I had gotten the soundtracks (on vinyl LP) of NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET #s 2 & 3. This soundtrack was probably Christopher Young's "breakthrough" score because his music became part of a movie franchise; whereas, before, C. Young was attached to low-budget offerings like DEF-CON 4. After scoring HELLRAISER and THE FLY II, Christopher Young's reputation as a "horror" composer was cemented.

Both Young and Angelo Badalamenti (who did NOES 3) remain composers whose film music I followed into the 21st century.
However, their NIGHTMARE scores are not amongst my favorites, to be honest.

All of my favorite Young soundtracks, though, belong to the _fantastique_:


THE GIFT
HELLRAISER
THE EXORCISM OF EMILY ROSE
DRAG ME TO HELL
BLESS THE CHILD
UNFORGETTABLE
THE GLASS HOUSE

Young has got some new ones coming forth which I haven't heard yet; let's hope Young can remain in the industry for as long as possible!


----------



## kv466

A Nightmare On Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge has got to be the single most homosexual movie ever made!


----------



## jani

A classic!


----------



## bigshot

There are a few CDs on the Marco Polo label and others that have modern recordings of classic Universal horror movie scores. They're spectacular blends of a dozen different classical music composers from Sibelius to Stravinsky. The best is Hans Salter's score for Ghost of Frankenstein. Not a great film, but oh! What a score!


----------



## Wandering

Great film score from Herrmann, also in the original Cape Fear.


----------



## Wandering

Anyone remember that simple but powerful little classical-like theme used in Copella's Dracula. I went humming this all around the house as a kid, my dad said he'd thought it was Bolero. Quite different rhythmically and all, not the greatest hummer/whistler, I'm sure my rhythms were right on though. This was one of the things which lead me to inevitably start listening to classical.

Let me think of some other goodies:

The Thing - around the opening helicopter scene
Friday the 13th - ch ch ch ha ha ha
Alien - You know that slow strings theme somewhere in there, sorry for being so vague, maybe it was Aliens; Anyways, that's some real lonely/isolated sounding music, very compelling and eerie.
The Shining - OBVIOUSLY, from the very opening in particular, also the chorus work in the suspenseful conclusion.


----------



## Wandering

One thing of note, again:

*Bernard Herrmann*






best part from the remake.


----------



## lasosa

Akira Yamaoka's Silent Hill scores also nice. Music for playstation horror game called "Rule Of Rose" is also beautiful.


----------



## Faville

I've always been fond of some of the Alien 3 score:





I also like some of John Carpenter/Alan Howarth's minimalist synth approach. Escape From New York, They Live. There's a lovely bit in Escape From New York where they synth up La Cathedrale Engloutie during the night glider scene.


----------



## Xaltotun

kv466 said:


> A Nightmare On Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge has got to be the single most homosexual movie ever made!


Dude, why haven't you seen _Top Gun_? It's a great film, you should watch it some time.


----------

